# Cramping/tightness around 16weeks? Anyone else?



## fisher640

I have a question for any of you ladies farther along... I'm 16weeks tomorrow... 

I'm having intermittant tightening feelings in my uterus. I've got enough of a bump that I can feel it now. No bleeding or anything and they don't "hurt" persay but can still be uncomfortable. I always got terrible period cramps and they're not that bad, but it's been going on for a few days now. I took a peek on the baby on the ultrasound at work and s/he appears to be fine and be-bopping around. I just don't know what's the cause? Anyone else? Thoughts? My extensive google searches tell me it could be just growing or even Braxton hicks, but it seems awfully early for that. My next appointment is the 24th so I've got some time...

It's my first pregnancy so I just don't know if this is totally normal and no one mentions it or what. I've read online, but of course am only willing to read ones that tell me it's normal to have cramping or tightness.


----------



## mjemma

I have been having this too - low level ongoing cramps, mine are usually at night or that's when I notice them. I had them a lot during week 16 when my bump had a growth spurt so I think they are just stretching and ligament pain.


----------



## twice unlucky

fisher640 said:


> I have a question for any of you ladies farther along... I'm 16weeks tomorrow...
> 
> I'm having intermittant tightening feelings in my uterus. I've got enough of a bump that I can feel it now. No bleeding or anything and they don't "hurt" persay but can still be uncomfortable. I always got terrible period cramps and they're not that bad, but it's been going on for a few days now. I took a peek on the baby on the ultrasound at work and s/he appears to be fine and be-bopping around. I just don't know what's the cause? Anyone else? Thoughts? My extensive google searches tell me it could be just growing or even Braxton hicks, but it seems awfully early for that. My next appointment is the 24th so I've got some time...
> 
> It's my first pregnancy so I just don't know if this is totally normal and no one mentions it or what. I've read online, but of course am only willing to read ones that tell me it's normal to have cramping or tightness.

dont worry i had it too even had shooting pains in my genitals & bottom :-\ But its just stretching. At one point i sneezed and thought something tore and on another occassion after i finished eating i couldnt breath because my stomach was so tight. I had tiny bits of on and off spotting which i knew was uterus stretching. good luck x


----------



## Alegria

I'm sure it is nothing to worry about, I had pains like that throughout my pregnancy with DD and they seem worse this time! The midwife has said they are just stretching pains - but as always, if it worries you that much then speak to your midwife about it! If the pain goes away fairly quickly then it is probably round ligament pain. 

x


----------



## _jellybean_

Hi hon. I had this, and my doctor wanted me to come in for a cervix check. I did, and all was well. If you're feeling off, I would call your OB to see what they say. It gave me a lot of peace of mind. I thought that maybe I was overdoing it at work, but my OB said that I could continue doing what I was doing, and he said that they were stretching pains. 

I'd make an appointment!


----------



## chloexo

I'm nearly 17 week and I've got this, I get like period pains in my lower stomach that don't last long and also got a pain in my right side especially when I sneeze! I've had that for over a week been to the docs and they said everything is fine felt my stomsch and can't feel anything bad! Be just our bellys growing :) x


----------



## mrsc81

Ive had light cramping in the evenings the past week


----------



## haileybrooke3

i had that too.i think like other ladies are saying it is from our babies going through a growth spurt and stretching our uterus to make room for them.mine felt like period cramps but not as severe like you said.also i would feel it in my back sometimes but everything is okay with her shes kicking me like crazy now.lol


----------



## fisher640

Just for the record, I'll b 19 weeks Saturday and they're still happening. I asked my doctor last week and he totally blew me off telling me they were "they baby moving" and since it's my first pregnancy I just don't know what it feels like yet. No sir, I feel flutters and pokes since 16 weeks. I can catch kicks on the outside through my belly now too and this is totally different. 

I got a better answer from my friend who said she started feeling contractions at like 14 weeks and they just kind of came and went, she's 39 weeks now... So that made me feel pretty reassured. I've also seen online that as long as they're not regular or with bleeding it's okay. I'm still feeling kicks daily so I'm just kind of going with it for now...:shrug:


----------



## New Mrs W

I had this from 15-17 weeks. No idea why but don't get it anymore x


----------



## Jenny_J

I have these mostly at night in bed when I roll over, or stretch, but if the pain goes away as quick as it came I wouldn't worry


----------

